# T3 - Continued Night Sweats / Signs of hypothyroidism ... HELP Please



## BobLong (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi,

I recently ran a t3/cytomel cycle (first time using t3) starting at 50mcg and taking it up 100mcg.

I was on it for 40 days and discontinued 4 days ago.

Anyways I have noticed that I am more restless and I wake up with terrible night sweats that are so bad I have to run and take a hot shower and then find a dry spot in my bed to fall back to sleep in.

It is freezing cold in my room too hence why when I wake up sweaty I literally run to the sanctuary that is the warm bathroom shower.

Is this just something that will pass? It was my understanding that t3 was a very short half life.

-Thanks!


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

wow, cant help ya there.. any other drugs?? aas or just the T3???????????????


----------



## pieguy (Nov 1, 2011)

That doesn't really like hypothyroidism. The only symptom you listed of it is sensitivity to cold. If you're feeling really weak, depressed and lethargic all the time, that'd be more fitting. You're not on any AAS or other ancillaries?


----------



## BobLong (Nov 1, 2011)

yerg said:


> wow, cant help ya there.. any other drugs?? aas or just the T3???????????????



I was doing clen 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off while on it and also it was near the end of my test cycle so basically I started it a few weeks before I stopped test and then kept going until I started my pct.

So all I am on right now is modest dose of clomid.




pieguy said:


> That doesn't really like hypothyroidism. The only symptom you listed of it is sensitivity to cold. If you're feeling really weak, depressed and lethargic all the time, that'd be more fitting. You're not on any AAS or other ancillaries?




Sorry I meant hyper not hypo.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001396/

I got:
-Fatigue => Noticed this one for the first time today in the gym
-Increased sweating => Night sweats + sweating more than usual while lifting
-Restlessness
-Nervousness

Checked my bp/hr multiple times today though it was all good - healthier than it was on cycle.

Should I consider something like benadryl/diphenhydramine? I believe it has beta blocking effects.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe estrogenic effects of Clomid? I mean, your night sweats sound comparable to the ones that women, going through menopause, have. 

I agree it doesn't sound like Hypothyroidism. You would probably be cold, clammy and lethargic. Thyroid storm, although rare, is life-threatening but you'd either be dead or in the hospital by now. 

Keep us posted as I am interested in your situation and diagnosis.


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

hmmmmmmm clomid seems to have more sides than T3.. maybe someone experienced with clomid can help u.. i dont use it as im on HRT.. I can tell u that ive never experienced any of those sides on T3... No sides honestly.. 
BTW when running T3 it would be good to be on aas... T3 will eat at muscle as well as fat.. I say "eat" for lack of a better term..sorry i cant help more..


----------



## BobLong (Nov 1, 2011)

yerg said:


> hmmmmmmm clomid seems to have more sides than T3.. maybe someone experienced with clomid can help u.. i dont use it as im on HRT.. I can tell u that ive never experienced any of those sides on T3... No sides honestly..
> BTW when running T3 it would be good to be on aas... T3 will eat at muscle as well as fat.. I say "eat" for lack of a better term..sorry i cant help more..



I was taking it while on AAS - plenty of test in me until I stopped it.

Please see my other post cause I edited it several times.

I meant to say hyper not hypo in the title.

I know it is not the clomid because I have used clomid many times before - at higher doses even with no such problems.


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 1, 2011)

your symptoms seem to suggest hyperthyroidism. People who have hypothyroidism take thyroid hormone replacement therapy and some of them exhibit signs of hyperthyroidism (your symptoms) after therapy. The suggestion for these patients usually is to see a doctor if the symptoms persist.


----------



## BobLong (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes I meant hyperthyroidism not hypo.

If I get night sweats tonight I am going straight to the doctor in the morning.

Kind of stressing out though since I live alone.

Is there any sort of OTC beta blocker I can get in the meantime to keep my mind at peace?


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 1, 2011)

ah ur kinda outta luck there. you can only be prescribed those. your doc is probably gonna give you propranolol prescription.

however some (naturopaths) say chamomile works as a natural beta blocker. If anything chamomile tea will calm you down and relax you a bit.


----------



## BobLong (Nov 1, 2011)

Fuck it I am going to the doctor.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 1, 2011)

Good idea Pappy. He may also be experiencing "thyroiditis" or some sort of rebound. That's why I mentioned "thyroid storm", but like I said, he would either be in the hospital or dead.


----------



## SFW (Nov 1, 2011)

BobLong said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently ran a t3/cytomel cycle (first time using t3) starting at 50mcg and taking it up 100mcg.
> 
> ...


 

what other gears are you on? Dont tell me you ran t3 without some sort of anabolics in the mix?


----------



## BobLong (Nov 1, 2011)

In hospital should I

A) play dumb, just tell them my symptoms and that I was on some gnc fat burner

B) just tell them I was on t3


----------



## BobLong (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I just got out all they did was give me an anti-anxiety (despite me asking for fucking beta blockers). 

They said my thyroid and everything was fine from my blood results, but my white blood count cells were which suggested I might have or did have a virus. Doc started talking to me about mono ... which I have already had and even then I don't see how any of my symptoms resemble mono. All I remember from my days of mono were me just wanting to sleep all day ... that is the opposite problem I am having.

Oh well going to pound a protein shake (after being in the ER for 5 hours), pop some diphenhydramine and if I wake u with night sweats there is going to be hell to pay.


----------



## ajsalida (Nov 2, 2011)

How did you taper your subject off the T3?  My understanding is the half life may be short but the thyroid gland itself is extremely slow to respond.  So if one were on T3 for a long time and suddenly went off, or tapered off too fast, it would take a while to get back up to normal production from being suppressed.  

So you'd see symptoms of hyperthyroidism for a while.   In the future one should taper up and down very slowly on T3.  At least a week is what I've read.


----------



## SFW (Nov 2, 2011)

> but my white blood count cells were which suggested I might have or did have a virus


 
Have you considered 15mg Dbol treatment?


----------



## yerg (Nov 2, 2011)

SFW, please explain your 15mg dbol diet...  Ive seen u mention it before... what is this great thing of yours??? lol


----------



## BobLong (Nov 2, 2011)

@AJS - After you used the word suppression I think you meant hypo not hyper. My thyroid is overly active not under active. My tapering down was not ideal, but like you said I thought improper tapering off left people with a suppressed thyroid not a super human one.



SFW said:


> Have you considered 15mg Dbol treatment?



No though my last cycle had orals in the middle and at the end ... so I am not sure if my body is ready to be hopping on my oral steroids when I just quit them about 2 weeks ago.

...


So since things are still not better should I just go to my regular doctor today and demand that idiot give me beta-blockers? Still can't believe those worthless cunts at the ER wanted to give me anti-anxities ... I have an immense disdain for xanax, clonazepam, etc. Fucking garbage medicines.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 2, 2011)

BobLong said:


> *So since things are still not better should I just go to my regular doctor today and demand that idiot give me beta-blockers?* Still can't believe those worthless cunts at the ER wanted to give me anti-anxities ... I have an immense disdain for xanax, clonazepam, etc. Fucking garbage medicines.



What is your reasoning behind wanting Beta-Blockers so bad? If anything, you need to be admitted and have lab work done to find out exactly what is wrong with you.

Have you taken Beta-Blockers before? Are you on them now? I am not assuming anything, just wondering what your rationale is


----------



## BobLong (Nov 2, 2011)

Because beta-blockers help treat an overly active thyroid like mine is right now.

Blood got done. They said everything looked normal.

Right now I have only had 4 hours of sleep. I can't go back to sleep because my bed is drenched in sweat ... DRENCHED!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 2, 2011)

BobLong said:


> Because beta-blockers help treat an overly active thyroid like mine is right now.
> 
> Blood got done. They said everything looked normal.
> 
> Right now I have only had 4 hours of sleep. I can't go back to sleep because my bed is drenched in sweat ... DRENCHED!



I know what they are and why they are used because I have administered them before. However, if you feel so strongly about it and it's starting to impair your way of living, then go to your doctor and demand that he re-evaluate you. If not, go to back to the ER and explain what is going on. GL.


----------



## BobLong (Nov 2, 2011)

Just went to another doctor.

They will have my lab results in 2 days.

Not sure what to do between now and then.

Usually after sleeping for 6 hours in my bed I run out of spots to sleep - because that that is how drenched it sweat it is.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

Just curious, are you consuming carbohydrates before bed?


----------



## ajsalida (Nov 2, 2011)

BobLong said:


> @AJS - After you used the word suppression I think you meant hypo not hyper. My thyroid is overly active not under active. My tapering down was not ideal, but like you said I thought improper tapering off left people with a suppressed thyroid not a super human one.



OK yeah I thought you were hypo...possible you overshot/rebound like earlier poster said?  Or you could have the flu, something unrelated to T3 use.  What is your baseline body temp?


----------



## BobLong (Nov 2, 2011)

Temp is 98*



pieguy said:


> Just curious, are you consuming carbohydrates before bed?



I think pie might be onto something. I might be going to bed with glucose levels that are too low. 

Seems to be the only other real explanation if my thyroid is g2g.


----------



## yerg (Nov 2, 2011)

BobLong said:


> Temp is 98*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think he meant that if your consuming a lot of carbs before bed, that it may contribute to your sweating...


----------



## BobLong (Nov 2, 2011)

How would that do it?

And no I am not.

I think if it is not thyroid it has to do with my blood glucose levels being too low and my body performing gluconeogenesis  at night


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

Try varying your carb intake then. The reason I asked is because on certain compounds, I will only sweat with heavy carbohydrate loading before bed. Otherwise I stay consistently dry all night.

Dude haha, when we asked you what else you were taking, you probably should of mentioned slin . Humulin or humalog?


----------



## spaemp3 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was just diagnosed with hypothyroidism I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact I ran t3 for 20 days ( I broke bottle all I could run for, wasnt high dose really either). I sweat so bad dude i thought i pissed the bed or somthing like my drinking days but im sober now and only started recently it sucks I can relate bro


----------

